# What size C-Collar does this guy get??



## ErinCooley (Apr 9, 2008)

This pic came in an email addressed "ET has been located alive and well, selling drugs"  I must be a real EMT now, my immediately thought was ":censored::censored::censored::censored:, we dont have a c-collar long enough for dude..."


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 9, 2008)

haha oh man!!!


----------



## mikie (Apr 10, 2008)

Use a KED for the neck?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 10, 2008)

Call for a Vet, maybe a Giraffe? Seriously, an interesting pic. If it was not photoshop. The shoulders are not aligned and presents his neck larger... anyone else can see another medical problem? It's there... 

R/r 911


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Apr 10, 2008)

I would defenitly use the finametadelly type collar for this patient.  ...you did not have one, i thought so!!!! 

You're on your own on this one...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Call for a Vet, maybe a Giraffe? Seriously, an interesting pic. If it was not photoshop. The shoulders are not aligned and presents his neck larger... anyone else can see another medical problem? It's there...
> 
> R/r 911



Abdomen looks a tad large compared to the rest of his build?


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 10, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Call for a Vet, maybe a Giraffe? Seriously, an interesting pic. If it was not photoshop. The shoulders are not aligned and presents his neck larger... anyone else can see another medical problem? It's there...
> 
> R/r 911



He's pregnant???


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Call for a Vet, maybe a Giraffe? Seriously, an interesting pic. If it was not photoshop. The shoulders are not aligned and presents his neck larger... anyone else can see another medical problem? It's there...
> 
> R/r 911



I'm thinkin' Marfin Syndrome


----------



## mikie (Apr 10, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I'm thinkin' Marfin Syndrome



Are your sure it isnt' Martian syndrome?  ...kidding


----------



## paramedix (Apr 10, 2008)

I would use a short back board to splint that.... shame man...how did that happen!?


----------



## Jon (Apr 10, 2008)

That kinda looks photoshopped... but it is hard to tell.

Given the height, Marfan syndrome is a possibility... but I don't know that much about it... so I'm not going to embarrass myself by going any further 

Could the abdominal distention be from starvation, like the kids in Africa that "Save the Children" puts on TV?


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 10, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I'm thinkin' Marfin Syndrome




I agree. It looks like he has really long toes and a long thumb, you can't see his sternum and that may be due to the angle but it may be because it's recessed, his shoulders are messed up. All could be signs of Marfan. 

It would be important to note this because one of the most common underlying causes of sudden cardiac death in apparently healthy young people is Marfan syndrome (most common is Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy). They're also at increased risk of developing spontaneous pneumos, aortic aneurysms and dissections.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 10, 2008)

If its a syndrome, there's a site for it on the internet! I do love google.

http://www.marfan.org/nmf/index.jsp


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 10, 2008)

As well look at his belly. There is no or poor musculature of the abdomen, & or either he has cirrhosis of the liver, and as well it appers he is mottling too. 

R/r 911


----------



## firetender (Apr 12, 2008)

Didn't you guys read the caption? "Police Officers remove _________ from home after an unsuccessful attempt at suicide by hanging."

But seriously folks, I HAVE seen a successful suicide with a neck that stretched. Hooked self up to the bottom of an elevator car, waited until someone pressed for a floor, shoulder got stuck on a girder, immobilizing the pt. and stalling the elevator. Repairman found the body with neck stretched. Death was by asphixiation.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Apr 12, 2008)

he wasnt getting arrested for attempt suicide. cops got called out for a "peeping tom" apparantly he was "looking over fences" in the neighborhood. cant no one take a quite walk around there anymore????


----------



## firecoins (Apr 12, 2008)

He gets a no neck of course.


----------

